# sad story



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I heard today that there were some issues with the grooming salon at one of my local pet stores. I heard there were 3 dogs that died while in the grooming salon in December. They think those dogs had heart issues or something and the blower just scared them but still that's so terrible! I feel so bad for those pet parents!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

So sad. If the salon uses cage blowers, that could have been the issue. They tend to get VERY hot and can cause disastrous results. I would be very suspicious of so many dogs dying there in such a short amount of time.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Georgiapeach said:


> So sad. If the salon uses cage blowers, that could have been the issue. They tend to get VERY hot and can cause disastrous results. I would be very suspicious of so many dogs dying there in such a short amount of time.


I'm not sure what kind of blowers they use, but yeah a few managers were let go due to this.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh how sad.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

did the managers do the grooming?



NutroGeoff said:


> I'm not sure what kind of blowers they use, but yeah a few managers were let go due to this.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> did the managers do the grooming?


Well one of the managers was the grooming salon manager. Then the other was the store manager.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh no, that is just really sad... :sad:


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

porchpotty said:


> Oh no, that is just really sad... :sad:


Yeah it was very terrible.


----------

